# 2000 Altima Headlights



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a Halo (angel eye) conversion for a 2000 Nissan Altima... I have seen some for Maxima's but I haven't been able to find any for the altima in my searching. Or if another model can be made to work with the altima. Any help would be appreciated :fluffy:


----------

